# Interzoo 2012 report: 275 photos



## Gilles (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello,

I went to Interzoo on thursday 17th of May. Here is a picture album with 275 pics (to much to upload here).

I also made a video, showcasing the Vortech MPxx pumps, the new GHL led lightning and other stuff i found on the fair.

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiCFNHdihiE


*Freshwater*



































































































































*Oliver knott*









































*Tropica*





































*Juwel*















*Eheim*















*ADA Germany*













*ELOS*

















*EBI-Gold*















*AQUA-EL*















*Seawater*











































































































































































*GHL led verlichting*











*Vertex*











*Deltec*











*Other brands*









































*Other animals*


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

very cool!!!!!

Was it open to the public?

Is that a Ehiem in-line heater?

And nano silver for filters?

Rio shrimp substrate~!!?!?

thanks for very cool pictures~!!!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow Great shots! Thank you very much for sharing this.


----------



## Gilles (Mar 30, 2012)

No trade fair only. That is why you see the new Eheim UV sterilizers which will come to market next year in US, end of this year in EU. You see a lot of wierd stuff there. For instance this picture, a new soil substrate called "H.E.L.P."...


----------



## jesuses (Apr 16, 2012)

Great stuff! Looks like a fun place.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I see! well thanks you very much for sharing the photos!!! a lot of interesting thing in them


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

this is awesome, thanks so much for posting these!


----------

